# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  اكتمال تركيب ابراج الاضاءة للمعلب الرديف

## القطانى

*


*

----------


## القطانى

*


*

----------


## القطانى

*


*

----------


## القطانى

*


*

----------


## القطانى

*الخزان الارضى للرى

*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*


*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ربنا يوفق يارب  ونشوف الزعيم في  كامل هيبتة وكامل روعتة بجميع  ملحقات  النادي من صالة عالمية 
وكل شئ ياااااااارب
*

----------


## samawal

*إنجاز كبير للزعيم 
وجهد وافر يا ريس 
شكرا وربنا يوفق 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله
مشكور اخونا قطاني والله زكرتنا زمن بناء الطابق الثاني وصورك الجميلة
والعقبي  ان شاء الله للتسوير والتنجيل
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*مبروك للنادى العالمى كل خطوه يخطوها
ليصبح نادى القرن الافريقى 
وكل الانجازات تتحدث عن عظمه رجال الزعيم
للامام ومنو البشبهكم

*

----------


## (العجب24)

*مشكور يا ريس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماشاء الله عليك رئيسنا حاضر في كل مكان وزمان
*

----------


## acba77

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*جهد كبير والناس دى عايز دعم ونحن نتفرج والتسجيلات على الابواب والمعسكر الخارجى ورواتب المحترفين والله ياشباب التكلفه فوق طاقة اى بشر تعالوا من هسع نبدى نجمع الاشتراك ونساهم ولو بجزء بسيط  الكلام ده عيب مننا والله
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مشكور يا قطاني يا ملك التوثيق وربنا يوفق الزعيم والقائمين على أمره في جميع الأمور 
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*الى الامام كل المنشأت وشكراًلك العزيز القطانى
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*مشكور اخونا قطاني 
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

جهد كبير والناس دى عايز دعم ونحن نتفرج والتسجيلات على الابواب والمعسكر الخارجى ورواتب المحترفين والله ياشباب التكلفه فوق طاقة اى بشر تعالوا من هسع نبدى نجمع الاشتراك ونساهم ولو بجزء بسيط الكلام ده عيب مننا والله



 كلامك صااااح..
للاسف جماهيرنا يدها فى الموية الباردة!!
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*ما شاء الله 

الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله 

ربنا يبعد عننا عين الحسد والحقد
*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مبرووووووووووووووك

كورنر :
هل قام به مجلس الشوري كما وعد أم قام به النادي ؟ ..
*

----------


## تينا

*ليت يخلص اصل اخذت زمن 
ونشوف الملعب اكتمل 
واللعيبه تتمرن فيه
وينصلح الحال 
وفوق فوق مريخنا فوق
                        	*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*عقبال اكمال باقي العمل في الملعب الرديف
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*نتمني ان تكتمل كل منشات النادي 0وينعكس ذالك علي ادا الفريف 0 ونتمني التوفيق والتطور للزعيم 0000للامام سر00 0مشكور قطاني
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله عقبال الافتتاح
                        	*

----------

